# How to prevent muddy runoff on back patio?



## Patrick G (May 23, 2019)

Any suggestions for preventing this muddy runoff on my patio when there's a heavy rain? My first step was adding Great Stuff Pond & Stone foam to the left corner, and a few other places along that rock wall, but maybe I just need to add more? I'd consider more costly solutions if effective. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Patrick G, Welcome to TLF! I moved your post into the Landscaping Forum for better responses.

Cheers.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't think it matters how much foam or other sealant material you add. Adding sealant at a low spot will just create a damn effect, instead of draining the water away. In the second picture it looks like all the grading is sloping towards the patio. I would think regrading this area is the best way to tackle this if so. The pictures are a little deceptive, so I added some red arrows to show how I think it looks like the slopes in the area are going. The goal I would assume is to get the surface water to continue down hill through the narrow opening between the top of the block retaining wall and the mulch bed?


----------



## Patrick G (May 23, 2019)

You are correct, it does slope slightly towards the patio. You are also correct on the goal.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

I think this would be solved with hand digging. But that will destroy your lawn in that area unless you are able to cut it out and replace it back like sod. I would try to create a continuous low spot like a ditch to collect the water and channel it. I would dig and regrade the low area and the soil I took out would then go along the house/boulders to add height so it slopes to the low spot. I don't see an easy way to fix this with drains and emitters because you'd be digging a trench anyway. Hopefully someone else can think of a better solution than mine.


----------

